# Reconstruir cargador bateria Héctor 1208



## nelobe (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola, me llamo nestor y soy nuevo en esto. 
La cuestion es que tengo un cargador de baterias,  y es bastante simple y quisiera hacer un circuito que controle dicha carga. Quisiera introducirle un led de carga y un led de finalizacion de carga y ademas una desconexion cuando la carga se haya realizado.

El transformador saca unos 12.6v una vez rectificado, antes de rectificar uniendo los dos positivos saca unos 27v y con solo 1 y el negativo saca unos 13.4v.

Intentaré subir las fotos para que ustedes lo vean mejor, pues no se si me explico lo suficiente.

En resumen, necesitaria un circuito para poder reconstruir este cargador, pero haciendolo mas practico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2011)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Aqui tenés lo que buscás , empezá a construirlo y probamos dónde le ponemos los leds :

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_carg_bat_descnx_auto.asp

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola, DOSMETROS

Hola DOSMETROS, gracias por contestar.
Voy a intentar hacer el circuito, haber como me sale pues soy novato.
¿Podria realizar la prueba con el livewire antes???
Gracias y voy a ver si lo intento.

Hola, subo el circuito que he intentado simular en LIVEWIRE a ver si ven donde falla pues no se como hacer que se detenga cuando esta cargada... (He puesto un capacitador para simular la carga de la bateria pero no se detiene la carga).


----------



## nelobe (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola, alguien por ahi que me pueda hechar una mano.
Gracias.


----------



## nelobe (Feb 27, 2011)

Hola, subo foto de la tapa del cargador por si sirve. Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2011)

Nelobe estás haciendo cosas que no están permitidas en el Foro , como "resucitar" tu mensaje repetidas veces.

Mejor lee las  Normas de Participación

El circuito que te pasé *funciona perfectamente* y muchos lo han hecho y funcionó , si empezás a montarlo en un protoboard , estoy dispuesto a ayudarte a hacerlo funcionar , pero no voy a perder mi tiempo simulando algo que se sabe que si funciona. ¿ok?

Sinó ponele dos díodos y una resistencia limitadora y fin.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Feb 27, 2011)

Tengo que aclarar, que no se de electronica, me estoy iniciando por aficion y tenia interes en remodelar mi actual cargador, ya que rompi el amperimetro (creo que es eso) que lleva, y queria hacer un circuito para acoplarlo al cargador pero añadiendo nuevas funciones.

El trafo que tengo saca unos 12.60 voltios a la salida despues de rectificar. 
Mi pregunta es... ¿es suficiente salida para cargar baterias?, parece ser que si, pues me carga las baterias, pero se me escapa algo, pues no se como lo regula, ya que no lleva circuitos.

Tengo que dicir que no tengo protoboard, y lo de simular, no era para que tu lo simularas, si no, para hacerlo yo mientras vamos configurando el circuito con las luces de aviso, ya que no tengo protoboard.

Otra cosa que no entendi, es el potenciometro...  ¿como se regula'

De todas maneras, gracias por contestar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2011)

Si no tenés protoboard podés hacer un armado araña en el aire, los protoboards antes no existian !

El transformador es de 12+12 , rectificando con dos díodos obtendrás 12 volts pulsantes con picos de 17 volts. Ya que el valor de carga complato de una batería es de entre 13,8 y 14,2 , con los 17 de pico será más que suficiente.

El potenciómetro se regula para que cuando sobre la batería hayan 13,8 V se detenga la carga.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Mar 22, 2011)

Bueno, he comprado los componentes pero como no tenian algunos compre los de la foto.
Me podrias decir si podrian servir y una vez montado si a la salida (en la carga) que medicion de voltaje me tendria que dar, o sea como sabria que funciona.

EL "BY328 SOD64 6A 1400V" es un diodo rectificador, ya que el cargador llevaba dos, pero como el cargador ponia que daba 8A, pues compre este que es de 6A.

--------------------
He construido una placa y he colocado los componentes (con algunas luces), pero no consigo regularlo, pues le doy vueltas al potenciometro pero no noto cambios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2011)

A ver tu lista de materiales . . .

Ver el archivo adjunto 50283

- El BY328 no se para que es *????*
- 1 diodo zener de 11 Voltios *OK*
- 1 Tiristor (SCR1) común de 1 amperio *OK*
- 1(SCR2) común de 5 amperios o más *OK*
- 1 capacitor electrolítico de 50 uF 12 voltios o más *OK*
- 1 potenciómetro de 750 Ω 2 watts *OK*
- 3 Resistores de 47Ω 2 watts *OK*
- 1 Resistor de 1 KΩ 1 watt *OK*
- transformador con secundario de 12 Voltio c.a., 4 amperios* OK el tuyo *

- Diodos: 3 diodos rectificadores de 3 amperios *???*

Te va a dar pulsos de 17 V mientras carga , un led (en serie con 1 k) puesto en paralelo con el SCR1 se va a encender con la finalización de la carga.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Mar 24, 2011)

Dosmetros, haber pues no se que he podido hacer mal.
Resulta que cuando pongo a cargar una bateria, el tristor de 4A (era de 1A) que he puesto se calienta y saca humo.
¿Que puedo haber hecho mal? ¿la conexion de emisor, base y colector?
Este tristor es  TO126 que creo que los pins son :
1: salida
2: entrada
3: colector
pues asi lo he conectado.
Haber si me puedes guiar un poco.
El cargador decia que entregaba hasta 8A, ¿puede ser que no soporte el tristor tamto amperaje?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2011)

Fijate , en ésta página hay dos datasheets , con dos encapsulados , para que se queme así lo pusiste al revéz.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/C/1/0/6/C106M1.shtml

Y poneme un plano de donde y como conectaste las luces !

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Mar 25, 2011)

Dosmetros, me decidi a comprar una protoboard, y arme el circuito.
Tengo el problema que el tiristor sr1, parece que no se dispara y solo funciona si puenteo el tiristor entre el anodo y el catodo. Entonces funciona bien.
Haber si me puedes ayudar a ver como hacer que se dispare, pues aparentemente lo he armado todo bien.
Te dejo imagenes del circuito en la protoboard (siento que no este muy bien, pues mi primer montaje en protoboard).
Lo de las luces lo haremos cuando funcione, pues es  mas importante que funcione.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2011)

El SCR2  está en corto (quemado) y "da por finalizada la carga".

Para empezar sacalo y probá sin él a ver que pasa y contame.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Mar 26, 2011)

Bueno, he quitado solamente el sr2 pero tampoco funciona, parece que no se dispara el sr1 (he de decir que es de 4A) pues de 1A no tenian. No se si eso influirá. (tengo uno de 0.8A)

El SR1 es el C106M1 TO126 4A 800V, y conectado asi: (mirando por la parte del modelo de Izquierda a Derecha)
1: salida
2: entrada
3: puerta (Gate)

y el Sr2 es el TIC106M TO220 5A 600V, y conectado asi: (mirado por la parte del modelo de izquierda a derecha)

1: salida
2: entrada
3: puerta (Gate)

El diodo es el 1N5408 D0201AD 3A 10V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2011)

Te explico un poquito el circuito , SCR1 junto con R1 de 47 ohms y el díodo D3 son la parte de carga , montá solamente esa parte que debe conducir , si no lo hace intercambiá las patas 1 y 2 (ánodo con cátodo). Lo montás conectado a la batería y medís la tensión en la batería enchufando o desenchufando el cargador , debe haber una diferencia de medio volt . . .  mas o menos

Si circula entonces seguimos , si no circula te cargaste el SCR1 también.

Los SCR admiten que uno intercambie anodo con cátodo y , funciona o no , pero no se quema.

Si intercambiaste pata 1 con 3 , o sea que le metiste corriente de más al gate . . . murió.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Mar 26, 2011)

Bueno, encontre donde cometí el fallo.
Al conectar el Diodo de 3A, como el hierrecito es mas grueso que el agujero de la protoboard, pues no conectaba bien y ahi residia el error que cometi.
Como no me quedaban tiristores de 1A le puse los dos de 5A.
Ahora quisiera saber hacia que lado se gira el potenciometro para que corte y hacia que lado para que lo haga mas tarde.Derecha o Izquierda segun proceda.

Y una cosa mas, cuando corte la carga, que hace?
¿se queda constantemente en esa carga, o desconecta y el multimetro bajaria hasta que marque la carga real de la bateria?

He de decirte que le he dado vueltas al potenciometro todo hacia la derecha,,,, luego todo hacia la izquierda, y no hay manera que se detenga la carga, sigue y no para.
El potenciometro es el azul de rosca, tiene los pines en forma de tiangulo y el zener lo conecto a la pata del medio.

Te dejo fotos del zener y el potenciometro.
El zener lo conecto con la parte negra hacia el potenciometro.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok , ya lo tenés cargando. El tema sería que revises el zener y el potenciómetro con el tester.

La unión de R1 y R3 tiene tensión mientras carga y se va a masa cuando detiene.

No puedio decirte para que lado tenés que girar el trimpot ya que eso depende de como lo hayas conectado , pero el cursor hacia masa no cortaría nunca y hacia positivo , si.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Mar 27, 2011)

No entiendo como tengo que revisar el zener y el potenciometro.

¿Que tension deberia tener, y donde deberia poner el tester para comprobarlo?

Como te decia en el mensaje anterior, he probado a girar el potenciometro hacia los dos lados, y no he apreciado ninguna diferencia (aclarar que el potenciometro es de 2K pues no tenian de 750 Ohms) y no se me ocurrre que error podria haber cometidoj.

Una duda mas, cuando llega al punto de corte el potenciometro, ¿deja de conducir SR1 pasando a "0v" ó por el contrario se queda en la carga de voltaje a la que se haya regulado el potenciometro?

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2011)

El potenciómetro se mide con el tester en la escala de ohms , debe medir 2k (2000) entre dos de sus patas , y la suma de los otros dos valores , debe también darte 2k.

El zener , también medilo con el tester , o en ohms o puesto para medir semiconductores , debe medir distinto en ambos sentidos , un bajo valor en un sentido y casi infinito en el otro.

Es mejor medir los componentes fuera del circuito 

Al trimer de 2k , le ponés una resistencia de 1k2 en paralelo y ya tienes tus 750 Ohms.

Los triacs conducen entre ánodo y cátodo (vos los llamas entrada y salida) cuendo son gatillados por el Gate y seguirán conduciendo hasta que el hemiciclo de alterna pase por cero , ahí deja de conducir.

Dicho de otra manera , cada triac funciona como un interruptor.

En tu circuito SCR1 conduce gatillado por R1 y D3 (en esa unión hay pulsos de 17 Vp , con el tester puesto para medir Dc debería haber alrededor de 12 Vdc) , cuando la tensión en la batería llegue a 13,8 - 14,2 , el divisor de tensión formado por R2 y el trimmer , pasando a través de zener , gatillarán al SCR2 , que conducirá (como llave cerrada) y hará que la tensión en R1 y D3 caigan lo suficiente como para que no disparen más a SCR1 y éste deje de cargar.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Mar 28, 2011)

DOSMETROS, me estoy haciendo un lio con un circuito aparentemente facil.

Haber si me puedes decir si puedo probar esto para comprobar que deje de cargar:
   - Se supone que si yo disparo manualmente, puenteando el SR2 como si se hubiera disparado, ¿dejaria de cargar no?, puesto que lo hago y continua cargando.

haber si me puedes guiar pues ya no que que hacer.

Y una cosa mas...¿como puedo comprobar los tiristorres para saber que estan bien?
los he medido con el tester en posicion Ohms, y entre el gate y el katodo me marca resitencia y no se si esta bien asi.
¿Podria ser que los tiristores estubieran mal y conducieran sin desconectarse? 


Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2011)

Si puenteas anodo y cátodo de SCR2 a masa , o lo que es lo mismo R3 a masa , y sigue cargando , pues entonces SCR1 está en cortocircuito.

Podés cambiar la batería por una lámpara de 12 V para ver mejor en las pruebas.

Paciencia , se nota que sos nuevo y no tenés experiencia . Lo vas a sacar andando y le vamos a poner las luces indicadoras .


Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Mar 29, 2011)

DOSMETROS, como ya no me quedan tiristores, pues parece ser que me los he cargado (que manos las mias), queria hacerte una pregunta antes de ir a comprar mas.
En los componentes relacionados para el montaje, ponia que hacian faltas estos:
- Tiristores: 1 (SCR1) común de 1 amperio y 1(SCR2) común de 5 amperios o más.

Mi pregunta es esta:
¿deben ser uno de 1A y el lotro de 5A ó pueden ser los dos iguales de 5A?
lo digo por si podria tener algo que ver en el funcionamiento.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2011)

Pueden ser los dos de 5 Amperios o más . . . 8 . . . 12

La indicación de amperios es HASTA donde aguantan.

Tené paciencia si sos newby , se aprende quemando , y los tiristores no soportan abuso en el Gate , su falla más común es que se pongan en corto ánodo con cátodo.

Cuando los compres (pedile de 5 u 8 amperes - baratos - ) armate primero esto para probar : es tu transformador con los dos díodos , el tiristor (ponele disipador) , una lámpara de 12 V reemplazando la batería , dos resistencias de 47 ohms , un díodo y un pulsador (o juntás los cables )

La lámpara debe encender , y apagar pulsando el switch.


 


Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Mar 29, 2011)

Bueno, he hecho las pruebas que tu me has dicho, pero con los tiristores que tenia que no se como están y conectandolo como me pones en el esquema cuando actuo el switch no se apaga, pero si lo coloco antes de R3 si que se apaga la luz (bueno un diodo y una resintencia que he puesto, pues solo tenia diodos).
No se porque no actua igual al colocarlo delante o detras de la resistencia, puede ser porque esten defectuosos, digo yo.

Cuando compre nuevos tiristores, hago la prueba y te digo los resultados.

Gracias por darme animo, pues con solo 3 ó 4 componentes que lleva el circuito, no se como no me sale la cosa.

Te digo algo en cuanto lo pruebe.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2011)

¡ Entonces funcionan ! . . . Puede ser que sean de compuerta sensible 

Entonces armalo y reemplazá R3 por un puente y contame que sucede.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Mar 30, 2011)

DOSMETROS...   Bingo....  ha sido quitar la resistencia R3  como me has dicho y FUNCIONA... Y el potenciometro se nota si lo mueves, cosa que antes no.
De todas formas he puesto tiristores de 12A (BT151), para que vaya mas sobrado.

Ufffff.....me estaba volviendo loco, un circuito facil y que no lo hiciera funcionar colocando los componentes que eran necesarios, y resulta que sobraba la resistencia R3 .

Una vez que corta, va decreciendo el voltaje, aunque muuuuyyyyy poco a poco, lentisimamente, pero bueno, corta que es lo principal.
Mira he leido esto:
_Para apagar (conmutar) un tiristor , la corriente de carga debe ser < corriente de mantenimiento por un tiempo suficiente para permitir que este retorne al estado de bloqueo_
por lo que mi pregunta es ¿se pude hacer que el tiristor bloquee instantaneamente y no vaya poco a poco?

Bueno,,, ahora tocan las luces, haber que me sugieres.

Un saludo,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2011)

Te felicito che !   

*Al SCR1 ponele un pequeño disipador* , al SCR2 no.

No es que sobre R3 , sino que fué calculada para tiristores de compuerta (gate) duras y los tuyos son de compuerta sensible.

El voltaje decrece lento por el capacitor de 50 uF , pero está bién .

*¿ Le pusiste la resistencia de 1k2 en paralelo al trimmer de 2k así te queda de 750 ohms ?*

Ahora te toca lo lindo  :

- Probale un led verde en serie con 470 ohms en paralelo con SCR1 (entre ánodo y cátodo).

- Y uno rojo en serie también con 470 ohms en paralelo con SCR2





Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Bien, por mi primera prueba parace que funciona.

Cuando SR2 conduce se apaga el Led Rojo.

Ahora una ultima cuestion, pues he pensado en colocarle un BIP intermitente, puesto que si el BIP es continuo molestaria mucho, y viendo circuitos para intermitencia, vi este que es bastante sencillo y quisiera saber si estaria bien implementado, colocandolo despues de la resistencia del Led Verde y a la salida del Zener.
(en las pruebas de simulacion con livewire, parece que funciona).

El tema es que si me puedes indicar si asi estaria bien (o mejor solucion), y tambien si las resistencias serian las adecuadas (Ohms).

Un saludo, y muchas gracias pues me estas siendo de mucha ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2011)

Te cuento un par de detalles.

Este cargador puede quedar conectado permanentemente.
El led de SCR1  compensaría la pequeña pero permanente descarga de R2 + trimpot.
El color de los led no tiene ninguna importancia.
Podrías usar leds intermitentes 

Haceme un planito de lo que querés hacer , no entiendo , los zeners tienen ánodo y cátodo , no entrada y salida :enfadado:

Espero el planito


----------



## unmonje (Mar 31, 2011)

nelobe dijo:


> Hola, alguien por ahi que me pueda hechar una mano.
> Gracias.



Debo aclararte que :
El circuito que te dio 2METROS, controla solo tensiòn de carga,no corriente,por ende,si la bateria es vieja ò esta mal,la carga completa se realizara en un ratito ò pocos minutos,lo cual no quiere decir que todo estè bien.
Lo mejor es hacer un cargador que controle corriente ò ambos.
Por lo comun , las veces que tuve que hacer cargadores ,uso el siguiente criterio....
1-Si la bateria està en cero volt,raro ,pero posible, tomarà mucha corriente,es casi un CORTO.
Entonces cargo controlando tension hasta los 12V,a un ritmo lento de corriente.
2-Si alcanza los 12V en un tiempo prudente,continuo con la carga de corriente,sino aborto,porque la bateria esta vieja ò rota.
3-Continuo con carga por corriente, lenta ò ràpida pulsante , segun quiera,hasta los 13,8V durante 8hs en lento ò 4 en ràpida.Lo primero que pase aborta la tarea y la deja a -flote-,con una pequeña corriente que compense las perdidas.(En baterias enormes,las perdidas son grandes)
4-Porque pulsante?...Bueno, hay que dar tiempo a los electrones a llegar hasta el fondo de la bateria y tomarse unos 100msegundos para hacer una lectura confiable de tensiòn ò corriente.
Espero te ayude...


----------



## nelobe (Mar 31, 2011)

unmonje, gracias por tu consejo, pero soy principiante y eso para mi lo veo muy complicado, aunque parece un buen planteamiento, ya que a veces la bateria está agotada y no pararia nunca.

DOSMETROS, te dejo fichero que contiene lo que quiero hacer.
Se trata de acoplarle al circuito que me has propuesto, un circuito para que emita un sonido intermitente, el cual se produce cuando SR2 entra en corto y se apaga el led rojo..., pasando entonces a ser excitado el tiristor del circuito del BIP, el cual dará pitidos intermitentemente, para que no sea muy molesto.

Lo he probado en simulacion con el LIVEWIRE y parece que funciona, pero quiero que me des tu opinion, y ademas si los valores de resistencias estarian bien antes de montarlo en la protoboard ó si se podria hacer mas facil.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2011)

Lo que te dice *Unmonje* es cierto y te iba a sugerir que le pongas una lámpara dicroica de 12 Vdc x 50 Watts en serie con tu SCR1 a fin de protejer batería y cargador , así los uso yo . Iría donde vos le agregaste el *INTERRUPTOR*  ( No donde el SW2)

Tu diagrama está bién , pero para que complicarlo y arriesgar el disparo del SCR2. Porqué no ponés tu circuito en las mismas conecciones en que pusiste led verde + 220 Ohms , o sea que termina la carga y enciende el led verde y suena tu buzzar 

En electrónica , lo sencillo es lo mejor !

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 1, 2011)

Bueno, pues entonces por si acaso lo dejo como está, no vaya a estropear el disparo de SR2.

Ahora me surjen unas dudas:

1-  Para hacer el circuito, ¿estarian bien pistas de 3,2 mm, para 8A?

2-  Segun he oido, las baterias se tienen que cargar a un maximo del 10% de su capacidad, por lo que : ¿Se podria regular el amperaje, para poder regularlo segun sea la bateria? ó seria muy complicado y requeriria otro circuito diferente.

3- ¿ Como es eso de añadir una lámpara dicroica de 12 Vdc x 50 Watts en serie con tu SCR1 a fin de protejer batería y cargador ? ¿como funciona y que soluciona eso?

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2011)

1) - Con ese transformadorcito , *nunca* , vas a cargar a 8 amperes  y unas pistas más gruesas serían para :
desde D1 y D2 a SCR1
desde SCR1 hasta la batería
desde la batería al medio del transformador

2) - Habría que hacer otro cargador completamente distinto. 
3) - Si haces un cortocircuito con los cables , o está en corto la bateria , o muy descargada , o se pone en corto , se enciende la lámpara y nada se quema  , es una forma de limitar corriente , yo cargo todas mis baterías con el transformador , los díodos y la lámpara que te dije.

4) - Podés ponerle una llave de carga rápida y carga lenta sacando a D3 , o sea la carga rápida sería como está ahora y para una carga más lenta le quita un díodo rectificador.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 1, 2011)

DOSMETROS,

1-  lo de cargar a 8A, lo digo por que el cargador original, ponia que era de 12v/8A,
y yo pensaba que era asi. (¿a cuantos amperios cargaria con este cargador?)

2- En cuanto a las pistas, ya te he entendido donde tengo que hacer las pistas mas anchas.

3- en lo que se refiere a carga lenta y rápida, eso si me interesaria, pero no lo he entendido del todo:
           carga rapida: como esta (esto lo tengo claro).
           carga lenta :  Poniendo un interruptor que neutralice un diodo rectificador (D2), pero  
                               lo de sacar el diodo D3, no lo he entendido.

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2011)

Ummmm . . . ponele el tester seteado como amperímetro Adc 10A en serie con la batería y medilo , el cable rojo iría enchufado en el conector izquierdo del tester , donde dice 10 A , *después no te olvides de volver el cable rojo al conector derecho del tester y dejarlo en escala de volts*  consejo de tonto !

Me equivoqué , no era el D3 , sino el D2.

Te dejo el dibujo con la llave de carga más lenta y rápida . La lámpara de protección en condiciones normales no enciende o apenas un hilito rojo el filamente , en una batería demasiado descargada , podría encender apenas un poco durante un rato , y si hay un corto , se encenderá a pleno (ojo en ese caso que se calieeeeeeeenta el foco) 



Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 4, 2011)

DOSMETROS, 

1- y a carga lenta, ¿a que maximo cargaria?, ¿a la mitad de lo que de el transformador?

La medicion con el tester la haré en cuanto me compre otro tester, pues el que tengo no me mide Amperios y no se por que  (seguramente se me haya roto). El fusible fundido lo descarto pues lo he cambiado y no se que puede ser, salvo que se haya fundido otra cosa (pero el resto del tester funciona perfecto).

2- otra cosa mas... he probado mas detenidamente el funcionamiento del circuito, y el led del SCR1, está siempre encendido, no se por que no se apaga mientras el scr1 esta disparado, pero bueno....
Aunque con el indicador del SCR2 me basta, puesto que cuando apaga se supone que ya esta cargada.

Bien, ya te digo a cuantos amperios carga en cuanto me haga con un tester.

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2011)

1) Calculale mas o menos la mitad de la carga.

2) Para SCR1 probá de poner dos leds en serie con la misma resistencia a ver que pasa.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 4, 2011)

Mira, he probado a colocarle otro led, pero hace lo mismo.

Pero... he probado ha ponerle el led entre el Anodo del tiristor scr1 y entre (R1 y D3), y parece que asi funciona, tanto en simulacion como con la bateria, aunque me falta que me confirmes si así no habria ningun problema de funcionamiento.


Con respecto a la medicion del Amperaje con el tester, me he decidido a desmontarlo completamente, y sorpresa,,, a saber que habré hecho, pero resulta que habia una pista que afecta a la medicion del Amperaje que se habia quemado y se habia cortado, he empalmado con un trozo de hierro de una resistencia de 2W y ha vuelto a funcionar.

He realizado la medicion, pero solo me daba unos 3A, aunque subia muy lentamente, pero como la bateria ya estaba cargada, supongo que no habrá dado el maximo el transformador.

un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2011)

Si el SCR1 puede funcionar abriendo y cerrando no habría problemas con el led.

¡ Que suerte arreglaste el tester !

Ahora hace la prueba con D2 y sin D2 , le desoldas una punta a ver la diferencia entre las dos cargas. Si resulta interesante le colocás la llave.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS:

He medido los amperios que entrega y la medicion es de : 7,50 Amperios  +-.
Me falta probarlo quitando un diodo.

Ya he fabricado la PCB y he soldado los componentes.

Lo que he observado es que las resistencias de 47 Ohms de 2W, se calientan mucho y huelen.

Tambien que el led rojo se enciende intermitentemente al cabo de un rato de haberse apagado y no se si con una resistencia mayor se podria solucionar ó es que le mete carga de mantenimento.

Ya subiré la PCB con todo terminado.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2011)

Mirá , revolviendo te encontré dos variantes del tuyo . . . ahí tenés para jugar con los valores  







Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS,
Confirmado, con solo *1 diodo*, carga a 4 Amperios + ó - (aunque aun sigue subiendo pero muyyyyyy poco a poco y no se si subiria mucho mas) ,
por lo que si no me equivoco seria una carga lenta aproximada para baterias de unos 70 Amperios y con los *2 diodos *seria una carga rápida para una bateria de 70 Amperios.

En cuanto a las luces, el led verde, colocado donde lo coloque se enciende y la carga se queda estancanda (supongo funciona bien), pero el led rojo no se apaga aunque parece que la detencion de la carga se realiza.

La cuestion es: ¿podria colocarle una *resistencia mas alta *para que se apague, ó seria *mejor colocarle un diodo zener *con un voltaje adecuado, para que cuando conduzca el tiristor no pase nada de voltaje, y por lo tanto el led rojo no se encienda?.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2011)

O sea que el led verde indica correctamente y el rojo no , y ni siquiera hace una diferencia en el brillo el colorado ?

Haceme un dibujito de como están conectados ahora.

Ocho amperes está bien para una batería de coche pero sería demasiado para una de gel de 7 A/h , aún 4 sería demasiado.

Se me ocurre modificarle el disparo a SCR1 , estilo dimmer a ver si podemos disminuirlo.

Te dejo un diagrama a ver si te imaginás como sería , capáz que con solo agregarle un capacitor de 1uF (no polarizado) ya estaría , o habría que agrandar R1 hasta a 560 Ω podría andar.

Ya tenés para investigar 

 


Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 14, 2011)

Bueno, te subo imagen de como esta conectado.

El led Rojo, lo que hace es que parpadea, por lo que pienso... ¿podria colocarle una resistencia de 1K ó mas hasta que se apagase? ó ¿podria dejarle la resistencia como está, y colocarle un diodo Zener de 3v antes de la resistencia, y asi cuando conduzca SRC2, no dejaria pasar nada de voltaje y asi evitaria que parpadeara el led?... 

¿Cual crees que es la mejor solucion?, puesto que *ya tengo hecha la PCB *y cambiar la resistencia ó agregarle un diodo zener no representaria ningun problema.


Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2011)

Medí cuantos Vdc hay entre ánodo y cátodo del SCR2 cuando terminó la carga , entonces hay que restarle *al menos* eso. O podrías probar con el zenner de 3 V en serie con el led y la resistencia limitadora , después según el brillo modificás esa resistencia un poco.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 15, 2011)

Bueno, he realizado la medición, y va con picos desde los 1.5 Vdc  hasta los 3 Vdc.

Una duda que tengo... ¿que medición tendria que dar una vez que conduce? 

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2011)

Esos valores son mas o menos lógicos , similar a Vce en un transistor en saturación.

Estás cómodo para poner el zener , tenés 17 Vp encendido y necesitás dos volts y algo para el led 

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS, 
Ha falta de comprobar mas detenidamente el funcionamiento,,, 

te comento lo que he hecho:::
Le he puesto un zener de 11v 1.3w (pues no tenia otro), y el resultado ha sido bueno... 
pero puestos a probar, le he realizado un puente al zener y el resultado ha sido tambien bueno, por lo que supongo que lo que le faltaba al led rojo, era mas tiempo para que Src2 condujera a pleno rendimiento (lo comprobare y confirmare).

Pero como el zener no molesta y funciona bien, lo voy a dejar puesto.
----------------------------
Ahora como funciona:

1- cuando Src2 comienza a conducir, el led Verde se enciende. (sobre 13.80 - 13.82).
2- El led rojo parpadea (alternando de 13.76 - 13.80) y pasados de unos 10 ó 15 minutos (cae el voltaje sobre 13.75) el led Rojo se apaga.
3- seguidamente, y lentamente, el voltaje va cayendo hasta los 12.96 (con el cargador conectado)(despues de dajarla reposar sin cargador, marca 12.88V). 

Te dejo unas imagenes de los resultados.
----------------------------

Solo me quedaria pendiente, el tema de las resistencias, que se calientan mucho, y se han vuelto oscuras perdiendose el color de las franjas de colores, por lo que no se si seria conveniente colocarle alguna de mayor aguante (4W si hubiera), ó colocar dos en serie de unos 22Ohms 2W (espero no decir una tonteria) para ver si asi se calentaban menos.

Bien, con todo esto por mi parte, doy por resuelto el circuito, y no me queda mas que darte las gracias por tu ayuda, pues seguramente no lo hubiera conseguido.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2011)

Que bueno , de 13,8 va bajando porque ya el cargador dejó de cargar y eso es la batería sola.

No miraste dos circuitos que te puse , uno es una variante del tuyo pero al tener resistencias de mayor valor obviamente calentarían menos.

Fijate y relee arriba.

Ver el archivo adjunto 51334


Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 16, 2011)

Bueno, si lo vi, pero como lo probe antes en el simulador y el led verde prendia mas fuerte, pues supuse que igual no funcionaria bien.

La cuestion es:

- *Subir la resistencia en Ohms, ¿seria lo adecuado?*
ó
- *¿seria mejor buscarla de mayor soporte (4W)?*
Lo digo, por que el circuito, estaba pensado para soportar unos 4Amperios, pero como el mio da unos 8Amperios, igual se calientan demasiado.
De todas formas, el lunes ire i compraré resistencias de las dos claser, y si existe y lo probaré.

Te dejo imagen de la resistencia para que te hagas una idea de como de justa que va.

-----------------------------------
DOSMETROS, mira... segun he visto en el foro , para calcular los watios de las resistencias se utiliza esto: 
se tiene que medir el voltaje en los extremos donde estaba conectada la resistencia lo elevas al cuadrado y lo divides entre la resistencia, por lo tanto:

Si tengo: 10.70V (que pasa por la resistencia, una vez se dispara Src2)
Resistencia: 47 Ohms

Seria:
10.70*10.70/47= 2.43W  ...
Por lo que la resistencia de 2W que hay, se queda muy justa, y haria falta una de 3w ó para ir mas sobrado de 4W.

Dime si esta bien calculado, ó si no es asi, haber si me puedes decir como calcularlo.

Saludos
-----------------------------------
LINK CALCULO WATIOS RESISTENCIA.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/calcula-potencia-resistencia-25773/#post210208
-----------------------------------

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2011)

Si , está bien y si queda un largo rato mejor mayor disipación !

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 17, 2011)

Mira, por ir probando hasta que llegue el lunes y poder ir a comprar,
he puesto dos de 47Ohms en paralelo, y tambien se queman,
pues segun lo que calculé, quedaria asi en paralelo:     23 Ohms y 4W.

¿seria mejor en serie?... en serie creo que quedaria asi:   54 Ohms y 4W.

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

Me gustaría más que pruebes este , donde en vez de 47 pone 560 y la del potenciómetro que pone de 1k



Ver el archivo adjunto 51334

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 18, 2011)

DOSMETROS, tengo una duda al respecto:

1- según lo que yo he comprendido, leyendo por internet _(dado que no tengo estudios de Electronica, y esto es por aficion)_, los Ohms en un resistor, es el voltaje que disipa, pero para el tema de aguante, son los Watios que aguante el resistor.
Por lo que al ser mas grande (560), dejaria pasar menos voltaje.

Quiero decir,,, si tengo un resistor de 47Ohms y 2W:
¿que diferencia habria entre una de 560Ohms y 2W?, puesto que aguantan los mismos Watios.
Mira segun calculo:
Voltaje resistencia: 10.70
1- si tengo una resistencia de 47O y 2w:::  10.7x10.7/47= 2.43W
2- si tengo una resistencia de 560O y 2w::: 10.7x10.7/560= 0.20W

------------
*Tambien he visto esta formula que el resultado es el mismo:Asumiendo que solo vamos a disipar tension, y producir calor tendríamos:
Ley de Ohm: r=e/i , 47=10.70v/i, i=10.70v/47, i=0,227 -> 227 miliamperes.
La potencia que deberia disipar sería: w=e x i, w= 10.70v x 0,227 = 2.43


Ley de Ohm: r=e/i , 560=10.70v/i, i=10.70v/560, i=0,019 -> 19 miliamperes.
La potencia que deberia disipar sería: w=e x i, w= 10.70v x 0,019 = 0.204* 

Bueno, parece que voy entendiendo (creo), y deduzco que el valor de la resistencia va  ligada a la disipacion que produce. Entonces al disipar 0.204W con 1 resistor de 1/4 W seria suficiente (aunque pondria de 2W seguramente, para que fuese sobrada).  
Por lo tanto, deduzco que seria acertada la de 560 que me aconsejas y de ser asi, me planteo dudas... 
1- ¿en que influiria si el resistor del potenciometro, la dejamos tal y como está, pues en ese no hay problema?
2- *he colocado una resistencia de 510 Ohms  1/4W*, *y no funciona igual *(pero no se quema, y el led rojo no apaga). (Digo yo, si el circuito requiere una de 47Ohms, no funcionará igual con una de 560Ohms, por lo que igual es mejor poner 1 de 47Ohms y 4W).

---------------


Bueno,,, disculpa por todo el tocho, pero son dudas que tengo.

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

Están bien tus cálculos 

*Tenés la ley de Ohm R = V / I *

*que se puede dar vuelta :*

*I = V / R *

*o*

*V = R * I*

*También tenés la fórmula de la Potencia (usá P ) P = V * I*

*Que dada vuelta queda :*

*V = P / I*

*o*

*I = P / V*

*Y reemplazando una en la otra obtenés otras dos :*

*P = V² / R*

*o*

*P = I² * R*

Al poner una resistencia más grande (en ohms) circulará menos corriente y se calentará menos  , podrias probar con una de 470 o 520 o 560 Ω . . . lo mismo da aquí . . . y *quitarle la que le pusimos en paralelo al preset* 

En general se utiliza como criterio poner más o menos el doble de la potencia calculada.

Con el led puede ocurrir que tengas que retocar el valor del resistor o ponerle el zener en serie 

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 19, 2011)

Bueno, te cuento. 
Probado con resistencia de 510Ω (pues no tenia otra mas ajustada a 560), y el resultado no me gusta...
El led rojo queda mucho tiempor encendido y no apaga.

Resumiendo..., el funcionamiento con la resistencia de 47Ω 2W, es fenomenal y me convence mas.
Mañana, compro la resistencia de 47Ω 4W y probaré si se calienta (seguramente no) y si es favorable lo dejo asi.

*Ahora una cosa sobre la regulacion del preset a 13.80v, que no tengo clara:*
- se debe regular el preset sobre 13.80v, pero...
          ¿A que voltaje se debe quedar la bateria una vez pasado el tiempo de reposo?
          A mi se me queda sobre 12.75v  + ó -, pero he leido (por eso mi duda), que una bateria
             cuando llega a 12.60v +-, ya está cargada al 100%, por lo que:
             ¿es malo eso para la bateria? 
             ¿si regulo el preset para que corte a 13.60v, se quedaria cargada al 100%  la
             bateria?
             ¿como saber que voltaje es el de carga 100% de una bateria?

Bueno, como ves, no lo tengo claro, a ver si me lo puedes aclarar.



Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

- Si cambiaste la resistencia de 47 por la de 510 *y sacaste la que estaba en paralelo con el preset* , tenés que calibrarlo de nuevo.

- Se calibra para que corte cuando la batería está entre 13,8 a 14,2 Vdc.

- Por otro lado , una vez que la carga se detiene , entre R2 y el preset , más el zener y R4 van descargando la batería.

- Por eso el voltaje va a llegar a 13,8 , se detiene la carga , la tensión de la batería baja lentamente , se reinicia la carga . . .  y así indefinidamente !

- Por eso te proponía canbiar la de 47 por la de 510 , para que se descargue mucho mas lentamente.

- Y también poner el led con su resistencia limitadora más tu zener (para que se apague) en paralelo con el SCR1 de manera de proveer unos miliamperes (20) que compensen esa descarga.

Saludos !


----------



## nelobe (Abr 21, 2011)

Bueno, te cuento.

Al final, como no pude ir a comprar la resistencia de 47 Ohms 4W, lo que hice (dadas mis pocas nociones de electronica..., y despues de buscar por la web y leer ejemplos y querer entender un poco, etc...), fué:

Colocar en paralelo 2 series de 2 resistencias de 47Ohms 2W, y asi conseguir que la resistencia final sea de 47 Ohms, pero cada resistencia disiparia una potencia de 1.21W, por lo que no se calientan tanto (hay que decir que deberian ir mas sobradas, pues aun queman, pero...por lo menos no me derrite la soldadura.)

En cuanto pueda, compro la resistencia y te cuento como va.


Ahora, lo que ocurre, es que el led rojo no llega a apagarse del todo,,, se queda parpadeando intermitentemente, y a veces por menos de 1 segundo apaga y sigue parpadeando.
He comprobado la corriente que le entrega a la bateria y va alternando entre 0.060 A  y 0.550 A, lo que me da que eso es por el continuo consumo de los leds y resistencias. Bueno, es solo como consulta, pues parece que la bateria está cargada.


Saludos.


----------



## nelobe (Abr 24, 2011)

DOSMETROS,
queria hacerte una consulta pues he estado leyendo datos del tiristor (ver imagen adjunta)...

*Corriente de sujeción*, ¿quiere decir que es la corriente que se tiene que mantener, para que el tiristor conduzca a pleno rendimiento?... puesto que he medido el voltaje en el zener y da 11.96v, por lo que creo que solo le llegan 0.96v al tiristor. A mi parecer, creo que la corriente de mantenimiento no es suficiente para conseguir el efecto conductor.

Si le coloco un led y una resistencia en paralelo al zener (asi el zener queda anulado), el tiristor conduce a pleno 100%, y la luz roja se apaga, pero cuando le quito el puente se vuelve a encender.
(te adjunto imagenes del efecto con el puente paralelo de un led unido a una resistencia de 470Ohms, y con una bateria cargada no se activa led rojo, y con una bateria que ha llegado a su fin, o sea, que ya no carga "muerta", el led rojo se activa ).
¿se podia conseguir colocando un zener de 10v ó 9v?

Haber si me puedes ayudar.


Saludos


----------



## nelobe (May 3, 2011)

Bueno, subo el circuito por si a alguien le interesa.

Funciona bien. 
Funciona asi:
- cuando carga, esta encendido fijo y el led verde apagado.
- cuando ha finalizado la carga practicamente, permanece intermitente y led verde encendido.
- cuando ha finalizado completamente, se apaga y el verde continua encendido. (pero el led rojo  esta continuamente haciendo un ciclo de intermitencia y apagado "con lo que la corriente que deja pasar es alrededor de 0.3A y 0.5A", pero despues de bastante tiempo termina por apagarse)

Agradecer a DOSMETROS por la ayuda prestada.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2011)

De nada che , un placer el haberte ayudado 


Saludos !


----------



## nicolasfontenla (May 19, 2011)

hola, queria saber si me podian pasar el pcb y la lista final del pcb con los leds, en un formato tipo jpg para poder imprimirlo... gracias!! y una breve reseña del funcionamiento y regulacion de este circuito,
abrazo


----------



## nelobe (May 20, 2011)

- ¿Te refieres al diseño de la PCB?... puedes diseñarla como a ti mejor te vaya.
- A la lista final, ¿quieres decir todos los componentes utilizados?.
- En cuanto al funcionamiento y la regulacion, ya se ha explicado.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 13, 2012)

Soy el Rey....reviviendo temas antiguos, pero es mejor eso, que plantear un tema nuevo, para lo mismo.

Leí este tema. Yo quiero hacer un cargador, también.

Pero no me cuadra una cuenta:

Si tengo 15 VAC en el trafo, rectificando y filtrando... me dan 21.2 Volts?

Y si tengo 16.3 (como es mi caso) me dá algo más.:enfadado:

¿No es peligroso meterle más de 21.1 a una bateria de 12?


El "truco" de poner un limitador de corriente  (Lo entiendo como un protector de cortos) con la dicroica está bueno. Yo lo pondría por dentro de la caja del cargador. Si se me hace un corto total, se "alumbra" la caja y eso debe ser razon suficiente para corregir el error.

Otra más:

Y el protector de inversión de polaridad? Asi, de manera simple y eficiente como este cargador..basta un diodo en paralelo y un fusible? (para que se queme el fusible)....

Oh no!!!...si pasa esto, reemplazan el fusible, por una "alambre gordito que estaba por ahí" , y adiós protector de inversion de polaridad. 

Bahh qué Proteccion de Inversión de Polaridad ni qué Pan Caliente!!! Imposible no saber cuál es la borna positiva de la bateria....pero..ahora que lo pienso: Si uno invierte la polaridad para cargar una batería, pasa algo malo? Supongo que sí. 
Qué sugieren?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2012)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Si tengo 15 VAC en el trafo, rectificando y filtrando... me dan 21.2 Volts?
> 
> Y si tengo 16.3 (como es mi caso) me dá algo más.:enfadado:
> 
> ...


 
En tu caso pondría una lamparita de camión que funcionan a 24 V , ya que en un corto la de 12 se quemaría con 21 V 




> Y el protector de inversión de polaridad? Asi, de manera simple y eficiente como este cargador..basta un diodo en paralelo y un fusible? (para que se queme el fusible)....
> 
> Oh no!!!...si pasa esto, reemplazan el fusible, por una "alambre gordito que estaba por ahí" , y adiós protector de inversion de polaridad.
> 
> ...


 
Creo que no pasa nada en este cargador , los tiristores no conducen al revés ¿no?  , según veo el más comprometido es el capacitor que está en el gate del segundo tiristor.

Yo ya no me acuerdo de los detalles de éste proyecto - y me da fiaca leerlo todo - lo que me acuerdo era que en el diagrama original utilizaba algunos componentes de potencia , que al final quedó resuelto. Pero estaría bueno rever la parte de las excitaciones de éste que yo le había sugerido , pero con otros valores , utilizando componentes de menor potencia.

Ver el archivo adjunto 51334



Fijate que éste utiliza un transformador de 15+15 , y limita con la resistencia de 1 ohm 10 W , yo ahí le pondría la lamparita .

Saludos !


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que éste utiliza un transformador de 15+15 , y limita con la resistencia de 1 ohm 10 W , yo ahí le pondría la lamparita .
> 
> Saludos !



O sea, quito la resistencia y pongo la lamparita. En serie.

Pero, en éste esquema...cuántos volts le están llegando a la batería? 15?..20?.cuantos? 
Es que tengo un vacío de conceptos: La batería bajo carga, es un consumidor, digamos, variable...si está muy descargada, "chupa" más que si está casi cargada, momento en el cual, su "consumo" es más poquito.

Así las cosas, con una resistencia fija, como la del esquema que pones (y que fué amplia y exitosamente estudiado a lo largo de éste post), le llega una corriente *constante* a la batería, así ésta sea tenga distintos niveles de consumo.
Acerté?

Con un bombillito, el cual varía su resistencia de filamento a medida que chupa la bateria, el régimen de carga es *variable*, algo que a todas luces es bueno, pues por ahí derecho, sirve de Protección contra cortocircuito.
Volví a acertar?

Y ahora la última:
Hasta cuántos volts, se pueden poner a una bateria de 12? Deben ser más de 12, para que pueda "circular" corriente... pero hasta cuánto?
Es que en el esquema de Neoteo:







http://www.neoteo.com/diy-cargador-de-baterias

Creo, solo creo y me parece, que le meten 21.2 Volts. Esto lo deduzco de
15*1.4142= 21.2  (Lleva un filtro rectificador de 3300 uF).

Pero, cuando estos 21.2 se aplican a la batería, "se rebaja a 13" (o cercano), solito, sin na más.

Les agradezco que me saquen de estás dudas. Quizá no estoy interpretando bien los esquemas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2012)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Otra más:
> 
> Y el protector de inversión de polaridad? Asi, de manera simple y eficiente como este cargador..basta un diodo en paralelo y un fusible? (para que se queme el fusible)....
> 
> ...



por que hacer cortos?? el diodo en serie





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que no pasa nada en este cargador , los tiristores no conducen al revés ¿no?  , según veo el más comprometido es el capacitor que está en el gate del segundo tiristor.
> 
> !



a la salida de el circuito el tiristor te esta entegando una tension , si lo que haces es poner la bateria al revez la corriente que sale de la fuente sigue saliendo en directa.
solo que ve un pedazo de corto circuito .

asi que no te sirve ni el diodo en serie ni nada.
a menso que el diodo lo pongas en la bateria.
pero si prestas atencion a poner el diodo bien en la bateria para eso presta atencion al conectarla:

UNA IDEA.
lo de la lampara es perfecto:
y mas, por que podes poner la bateria al revez, 
puede estar esta en corto ....
asi que la lampara prenderia al mango, un instante y en seguida apagas.
o pones una llave para seleccionar entre 2 opciones de lamapras , una previendo probelmas que seria la que esta siempre por defecto .
y la otra la de trabajo .





BUSHELL dijo:


> .
> 
> Pero, en éste esquema...cuántos volts le están llegando a la batería? 15?..20?.cuantos?
> Es que tengo un vacío de conceptos: La batería bajo carga, es un consumidor, digamos, variable...si está muy descargada, "chupa" más que si está casi cargada, momento en el cual, su "consumo" es más poquito.
> ...



si vos tenes una fuente de digamos 20v y 3 amper 
y le haces un corto pues tendras cero voltios y una corriente maxima de corto .
si le pones una carga de 7 ohms pues tendras unos 3 amper de corriente y si la fuente es machita tendras aun los 20 v .....ok ?? 
ahora, si le pones una carga de 2 ohms "en teoria " tendras 10 amper .....pero como la fuente no es capaz de entregar eso y mantener los 20 v casi seguro tendras menso de 10 amper y menso de 20v y se calentara a lo loco .

bueno, eso ya lo has probado y esta claro.
ahora si vos conectas una bateria BUENA  a una fuente de 20v sin nada en el medio :
alguna de las 2 debera ceder .....
o la fuente se cae a 12v entregando una corriente bestia .
o la bateria sube su tension a casi 20 v haciendole no muy bien.

si la bateria es buena y esta descargada lo que ocurrira sera lo primero, :la fuente la vera como casi un corto, y entregara corriente a lo loco , por que su tension caera.

si la bateria esta seca o no almacena carga, pues que en sus bornes tendra esos 20 v.

ASI QUE :
la resistencia en serie es indispensable.
pero de cuanto ??
1 ohm ?? 
20v-13v = 7v caen en ella.
y si circulan 3 amper  >>> 7*3 21 w 

al pepe.

SABES QUE ES LO PRIMERO QUE TENES QUE HACEER ???? 
lo primero primerito:
bateria
puente de diodos .
y proba con varios trafos y saca conclusiones.

yo te adelanto algo , al principio mande a fabricar unos trafos....aun me quedan, de 15v o algo asi 
por que queria tener esa diferencia de potencial para ponerle la lampara en el medio o un transistor en mi caso ........
obtenia unos 20 v al pepe.
luego un dia con un trafo de 13v ca viejo se  me dio por probar y obvio me sobraba para cargar la bateria.....y como no tenia mucha DDP ahi en el medio, pues no tendria tanta potencia inutil .
asi que me tire a usar esos.

ves la tension de el trafo ??? ponele 20v 
y ves la de la bateia ?? ponele 13v.
bueno, la diferencia es la potencia que tendras que manejar, que calentara a tus componentes.

AHORA BIEN , hay otra cosa:

que corriente de carga quiero ???? 
 a veces leo que hay quienes quieren cargar una bateria con 30 amper, como si un trafo de 30 amper fuese una pavada.
si vos tenes un trafo de 13v obtendras hacia la bateria una determinada corriente que es funcion de la DDP  o sea la diferenica entre la tension de la gfuente y la de al bateria.
si queres cargar con mas corriente necesitaras mas tension.

es indefectible.

asi que .hacetela simple:
proba con un par de trafos directo y medi.
asi sabes que podes obtener, luego controlas eso .





BUSHELL dijo:


> Creo, solo creo y me parece, que le meten 21.2 Volts. Esto lo deduzco de
> 15*1.4142= 21.2  (Lleva un filtro rectificador de 3300 uF).
> 
> Pero, cuando estos 21.2 se aplican a la batería, "se rebaja a 13" (o cercano), solito, sin na más.
> ...



si un trafo o fuente de 21v "cae" a 12v solito , ..........seguro  que no la estara pasando bien, vos sabes de fuentes y trafos.
si un trafo de 20 v en vacion cae a 12v es por que la esta pasando mal , muy mal .
sabes que cuanta mas corriente sale de la fuente o trafo mas cae la tension .
de 21 a 12 cayo a la mitad.......eso esta muy mal.



mira


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 15, 2012)

Comprendido. Gracias.

La historia comienza hace dos años. Cayeron a mis manos un montón de trafitos que tienen 16-0-16 VAC. Dos amperios.

Y esta semana, organizando mi desorden, los encontré de nuevo. Viéndolos, me pregunté: ¿Qué hago con ellos? Botarlos?..Ni loco...Ah, ya sé: ¡Cargadores de batería¡.. Quizá pueda venderlos por ahí, a pequeños talleres de motos, que siempre necesitan y los usan mucho. Y los queman mucho..ya sabes que a los mecánicos les encanta hacer cortos...:enfadado:

Así las cosas..que me sugerís?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2012)

16 + 16  2 amper..........

1 - fijate cuanto cuestan un cargador barato , asi ves si no estas perdiendo el tiempo .

2-- para practicar:
haces el cargador que mas quieras, pero siempre limitando la corriente para que la fuente no se sobrecargue .
la V.fuente - 12v (la bateria) = lo que queda es la tension que cae en el limitador.





BUSHELL dijo:


> Quizá pueda venderlos por ahí, a pequeños talleres de motos, que siempre necesitan y los usan mucho. Y los queman mucho..ya sabes que a los mecánicos les encanta hacer cortos...:enfadado:
> 
> Así las cosas..que me sugerís?




haaa...negocios.....eso es otra cosa:
*SUPER CONSEJO:

fabricas , tardas mucho , no ganas nada, vas al taller, perdees tiempo , tenes que convencer al mecanico puto .............

hace asi:
vas al taller, al mismo que ibas a venderle , y le decis que vos reparas cargadores, que te dedicas a eso y les dejas el telefono.
no tenes que molestarte en fabricar y te aseguro que ganas mas y aprendes mas.

el que tengas dudas sacas fotos y tenes TODO UN FORO QUE TE RESPALDA Y TE AYUDARA.

comenza ofreciendo cosas que seguro repares, para no quedfar mal , un cargador no es nada complicado, y presta atencion que otras cosas podes ofrecer reparar.

un saludo*


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 15, 2012)

Qué buenos que son todos!!!

Y el *Superconsejo*, estuvo de PM. Consejo de Viejo Perro, je,je,je. Se nota que ya te pasó o por lo menos viste a otro que le pasó.

MUCHAS GRACIAS.

Qué buen foro!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2012)

En general con un transformador de 12 V o 12+12 alcanza bien para cargar una batería. Daría 17 V en vacío y unos 15 bajo carga.

Sostengo que* los tiristores dejan de conducir y se bloquean con tensión inversa* , obvio dentro de sus valores aceptables. Así que no necesita protección contra inversión

En lo particular yo haría el cargador solo con los dos díodos y la lámpara , o la resistencia y fin.

Por otro lado esos transformadores andarían justitos para los amplificadores con TDA2050 , si son idénticos hasta se los podría poner en paralelo.  Los podés vender por internet 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En general con un transformador de 12 V o 12+12 alcanza bien para cargar una batería. Daría 17 V en vacío y unos 15 bajo carga.
> 
> Sostengo que* los tiristores dejan de conducir y se bloquean con tensión inversa* , obvio dentro de sus valores aceptables. Así que no necesita protección contra inversión
> 
> !



aca te hago el dibujo :



si vemos la salida donde va la bateria :
(mira el otro dibujo adjunto abajo, no lo pego a la vista) .
haces un corto MAS MACHAZO  que si pusieses los bornes del cargador en corto.
por que al poner la bateria al revez la fuente que pones en corto es de Vfuente + Vbat.
pum y re-pum-
y el diodo o el tiristor esta en directa.
......................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2012)

Claro , si conectás la batería al revés circularía corriente por D1 D2 y el SCR1 y si encendés el cargador además quedarían en serie , pero para eso está el fusible.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2012)

si.............ultrarapido para semiconductores........





DOSMETROS dijo:


> En lo particular yo haría el cargador solo con los dos díodos y la lámpara , o la resistencia y fin.
> !



si, pero no es apto para olvidadizos, yo me cargue varias baterias chicas y pilas  por eso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2012)

Seeee , te comento que en mi trabajo a veces y como emergencia  he utilizado llaves térmicas de AC en DC y funcionan perfectamente.

Todos sabemos que en vez de fusible ponen un alambre , y si bien hay llaves específicas para AC , no las venden en todos lados.

Algunas llaves de esas específicas para DC también vienen combinadas con un interruptor para la alimentación de 220.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seeee , te comento que en mi trabajo a veces y como emergencia  he utilizado llaves térmicas de AC en DC y funcionan perfectamente.
> 
> .



si las llaves termicas vienen se supone para ac.
se supone que cuando las hacen para CC no se que cambian de el apagachispas, creo que eso solo.

y si, yo use para cc las comunes y van ok, no se si las usaria para cientos de amperes y un uso critico, por miedo a que se peguen los contactos.
dudo que se peguen , pero bueno .....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2012)

No , mas vale , hablamos de fuentes de bajo voltaje y de quizás hasta 6 amperes.

Ideales para un cargador gauchito


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 16, 2012)

Idea de protección simple contra inversión de polaridad (el diodo tiene que aguantar bastante más corriente que el fusible -uno de alternador que son baratos andaría joya-).


----------



## powerful (Abr 16, 2012)

Black tiger 1954 , eso es lo ideal, aquí hay una cuestión de costos si el cargador es de 10A pones un Fusible  de 16A aprox( recuerda que el fusible proteje fundamentalmente sobre cortocircuitos, no es para sobrecorrientes del 10% ó 20% ) y si como dices el diodo tiene que aguantar bastante más corriente que el fusible el diodo sería de 20A o más , los costos se te disparan .
Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2012)

Eso es si el cargador es para vos , pero no para venderlos , se quema el fusible y le ponen un alambreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## powerful (Abr 16, 2012)

Hola DOSMETROS, los fuse los pongo adentro(uno con cada diodo y el tercero en gnd ,respetando los amperajes) del cargador y el termomagnético externamente .
Si es trifásico con diodos o scr (le pongo dentro : los 6 + 1 de la salida ) y obvio el termomagnético externo. Tienes que hacer inviolable el que lo habran , por aquí tenemos unos stickers que les llaman de papel "cebolla" parece más de algun tipo de plástico que se rompe muy facilmente cuando lo manipulan, los pegas encima de los remaches o pernos.
Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso es si el cargador es para vos , pero no para venderlos , se quema el fusible y le ponen un alambreeeeeeeeeee



y entonces la proxima vez se quema el aparato y te tienen que comprar otro o llamarte para su reparacion.
y no fue falla de el fabricante sino idiotez de el cliente.

acaso crees que te va a pagar alguien un aparato indestructible ??? 
no .
te lo van a basurear por que lo hiciste vos y es "casero" aunque sea una joya .

asi que : hasta un limite val e la pena calentarse, mas no .
podes "diseñar" algo para que sea indestructible.
podes "diseñar " algo para que funcione bien hasta que el usuario haga una estupidez.
y podes "diseñar" algo para que se estropee solo luego de un tiempo .

esta ultima a mi no me va, pero caminar hasta la primera, pocas veces he tenido casos que lo merezcan .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2012)

Seeeeeeeee , yo tengo 4 esmaltes de uñas de colores raros comprados exprofeso en los chinos , a cada tornillo le pongo una pinta de un color distinto.

Una vez me llaman por una "garantía" y les muestro que le habían quitado los tornillos y lo habían desarmado y eso daba por terminada la garantía.

El tipo vino a decirme que yo tendría que haberle avisado antes de eso 

Me le rei en la cara al tarado.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seeeeeeeee , yo tengo 4 esmaltes de uñas de colores raros comprados exprofeso en los chinos .


heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........



DOSMETROS dijo:


> a cada tornillo le pongo una pinta de un color distinto.
> 
> Una vez me llaman por una "garantía" y les muestro que le habían quitado los tornillos y lo habían desarmado y eso daba por terminada la garantía.
> 
> .



hhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2012)

Viste que hay un post de los electrónicos comprando cosas raras . . . . imaginate la cara de la china del todo por dos pesos , mi perfil no da pa maracaibo


----------



## powerful (Abr 16, 2012)

fernandob, cada uno tiene su mercado y el mío me ha costado varios años lograrlo , estoy en potencia y no vendo cargadores domésticos , mi mercado es industrial . Imagínate lo que me "costaría" ir a una mina a más de 4000msnm para reparar un cargador o una fuente de potencia ; la calidad , la confiabilidad tiene un precio que algunos clientes estan dispuestos a pagar.
Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> fernandob, cada uno tiene su mercado y el mío me ha costado varios años lograrlo , estoy en potencia y no vendo cargadores domésticos , mi mercado es industrial . Imagínate lo que me "costaría" ir a una mina a más de 4000msnm para reparar un cargador o una fuente de potencia ; la calidad , la confiabilidad tiene un precio que *algunos* clientes estan dispuestos a pagar.
> Saludos!!!


 
asi es ............................................


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 17, 2012)

Esto es lo que quedó.

Cargador de baterias de 12v, muy simple, pero en su simpleza, incorpora desconexion automática, además de un efectivo protector de corto circuito.

El protector contra inversion de polaridad de la bateria a cargar, está  bajo estudio.

El objetivo es que si se comete la torpeza de invertir la polaridad, se funda el fusible, el cual debe ser reemplazado por uno igual. Calcular valor.

Además, le incorporé un indicador visual de carga. Debería funcionar bien, pues lleva un solo led bicolor de los más comunes (tres patitas) el cual da Rojo (Cargando) y Verde (carga ok)

Aclaro que no lo he probado. Es solo una propuesta, susceptible de pequeños retoques, pero debería funcionar bien.

Lo mejor de todo, es sin duda, lo de la bombilla dicroica de 12 en serie. Se constituye en un efectivo protector de cortocircuito..pues se prendería pleno.

En fin.

Hay mejores, más complejos y mas simples. Pero éste es lo que yo necesito. Veremos con qué salgo.  A probarlo!!

Gracias a todos.


----------



## powerful (Abr 17, 2012)

BUSHELL, tienes un diodo que está cortocircuitando la batería,....me parece que la lamparita de 24V debe estar en paralelo con el fusible que sale de la batería,
saludos!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 17, 2012)

No sabía que era para una aplicación comercial, solo había leído el título del hilo y los últimos post.
Cuando me construya uno, creo que implementaría algo como esto.

PD: me gustaría ver como te queda el esmalte Nr. 3, seguro que te hace más sexy


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 17, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> BUSHELL, tienes un diodo que está cortocircuitando la batería,



Pucha!!....sin armarlo y yá me lo cargué  Descuido de miope. Invertir el diodo que está "encima" de la bateria.



powerful dijo:


> ....me parece que la lamparita de 24V debe estar en paralelo con el fusible que sale de la batería,
> saludos!!!



¿?¿?..La lamparita es de 12v..y entendí que iba en serie....veré, veré.... a ver....


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2012)

viendo este esquema que puso un señor mas atras:

Ver el archivo adjunto 71158

uno deduce que podria poner la lampara que (igual ira ) un rele o un transistor o un tiristor , (el transistor a saturar) , con estas opciones el elemento de control disipa poco y nada.

y al elemento de control, obvio alguien que lo controle.........asi sin asco un OP o lo que suelan usar ( si hasta un 555 sirve) .
se regula y listo :
cuando llega a 13,7v corta y fin del tema.

yo no quiero sacarles el placer, pero de nuevo:

lampara.
elemento de control (rele incluso) 
y control de la Vrele , digamos un ci de 2*4 pines y 3 componentes mas como mucho.


----------



## powerful (Abr 18, 2012)

fernandob eso de los 13.7V (Vflotación:13.6v-13.8V)voltaje de flotación es todo un tema,....con 13.7V tienes la batería cargada a 80% aproximadamente,......¿si tienes 20% no cargado, podría empezar una lenta pero inexorable sulfatación?,.......lo que debemos conseguir es que la batería se cargue a aprox 14.6V y permanezca con ese voltaje por dos horas aprox( 100%cargada),después de ese tiempo se le reduce la intensidad hasta que permanezca en Vflotación.
Saludos!!!
P.D.: la de la ecualización será matería de otro post .


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2012)

yo en su momento dedique tiempo a averiguar el tema, buscando hojas de datos y info.

13,7v o 14,6 v y luego bajar.........es un tema, como la cosa no esta demasiado clara me quedo con lo que en su momento llegue de conclusion.
si queres que lo desenredemos habria que poner hojas de datos de fabricantes y recomendaciones y curvas.
para mi , si la vas a tener a flote con 13,7v esta ok.

disculpa, no es discutir, es opiniones.
ME ENCANTARIA desentrañar ese tema, pero con hojas de datos de fabricantes.

ademas, te hago ua consulta, mas que nada para equipos de luz de emergencia que las baterias quedan meses a flote:
de que sirve llegar a 14,5v que a eso llegas en 30 minutos mas de carga si luego la dejas flotando a 13,7v por meses ?? 

o de que sirve llevarla a 14,5v y luego bajar si luego la desconectas (en un taller) y la dejas ahi 2 dias sin darle mas carga (se estabiliza sola en un poco mas de 12v ) .

de nuevo te digo que no es critica, yo NO encontre como en los fabricnates de cis amplia documentacion y lo que fui juntando y lo que vi de otros es 13,7v.
a 14,5 llegan solo si es una carga y listo , que no la dejan a flote .

un saludo


----------



## powerful (Abr 19, 2012)

fernandob, el Volt. de flotación es considerado un voltaje de mantenimiento cuando tu batería vá a permanecer largos períodos de tiempo sin utilización y actuará en una emergencia ( luz de emergencia, UPS, fuentes de centales telefónicas, etc.), pero se supone que previamente las colocastes cargadas al 100% el voltaje de flotación le inyecta una fracción de corriente que compensa las pérdidas naturales que se dá en el  proceso electroquímico de la batería.
En los cursos que he recibido por fabricantes de baterías para realizar cargadores electrónicos automáticos como es nuestro tema, indican los voltajes que refiero en el post anterior, si mides la densidad del electrolito(H2SO4 +agua) a 13.8V no llega a carga completa ,se aproxima al 80%.
En fuentes de poder para centrales telefónicas de marcas reconocidas existen los pulsadores para full carga y V de ecualización una vez alcanzados esos voltajes y transcurrido cierto tiempo a estos voltajes(aprox 2Horas), reducen la corriente de carga para quedarse con el voltaje de flotación un vez que cargaste al 100%.
Curvas de voltajes e intensidades versus tiempo y temperatura tanto para la carga como la descarga encontramos en la red en cantidad industrial. 
Saludos!!!!


----------



## Mslbrll (Oct 14, 2012)

Muchachos les pido ayuda con este circuito, tengo un par de dudas.







Primero, los triac o scr, cual pongo? cualquiera puede ir?

Segundo el diodo del primer triac, tambien buede ir cualqueira?

Tercero la tencion del zener, cuando debe ser para 12v?

y cuarto, el pote de 500ohms, lo ajusto para que corte a 13.8v?

Saludos y espero sus respuestas, realmente quiero hacer este cargador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

En temas de *cargadores automáticos* , yo subí dos idénticos a ese pero con todos los valores 

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola. 

Ese cargador es para batería de automóvil. La corriente depende de la capacidad de la batería (N amperios-hora).
N la cantidad de amperios máxima que puede dar la batería.

Para el SCR que está en serie con el (M)edidor debe ser de 10A a 20A.
El diodo un cualquier diodo, un de 1A va bien.
El otro SCR de soportar 500mA ó 0.5A más o menos.
El zéner es de 8.2V.
Para calibrar el cargador con el potenciómetro, debes poner una batería cargada y haces los ajuste necesarios. En lugar de la batería cargada puedes usar una fuente de voltaje de 14.4V.

La corriente de carga lenta es del 10% de la corriente máxima.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Usa la opción Buscar, allí vas encontrar cargadores de baterías muy similares al que haz puesto y con más información.


----------



## Mslbrll (Oct 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS, no encontre tu post, te acordas ams o menos como se llamaba el post? o si lo tenes a mano me lo pasas?

EDIT: recien veo tu post elaficionado, ya busque por el foro, pero no vi exactamente este, por eso pregunte, es que sonara a capricho, pero quiero armar este cargador, me resulta sencillo y confiable.


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 14, 2012)

Mslbrll dijo:


> Muchachos les pido ayuda con este circuito, tengo un par de dudas.
> 
> http://detodo.yoreparo.com/foros/files/cargador.jpg
> 
> ...



Quetal amigo, checalo:


----------



## Mslbrll (Oct 14, 2012)

Genial yamaki mil gracias, en unos dias lo armo y subo pcb + fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Lo moví para acá , fijate en el mensaje : _#*43*_

 Saludos !


----------



## Mslbrll (Oct 15, 2012)

Algo que no dije y creo que es importante, la bateria a cargar serian principalmente de moto, de 7Ah maximo 10Ah. Me sirve igual?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Si te sirve , a lo sumo pondrias una resistencia limitadora (o una lámpara) en serie con el amperímetro


----------



## Mslbrll (Oct 15, 2012)

Pense que la resistencia de 1ohm era limitadora, a lo sumo aumento esa no?

Ya tengo echo el pcb, mañana compro los componentes y en unos dias lo armo y subo el pcb, a menos que alguien lo quiera ahora.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Si , podés agrandar la de 1 Ohm , medi la corriente y fijate .


----------



## germanmunozs (Feb 7, 2013)

hola,una pregunta.yo es que resulta que tengo que hacer un circuito de carga automatica para una bateria Ni-Mh 8.4v 1100mA.
ahora viene el problema. es que tengo que hacer el circuito para que este siempre enchufado y cargue de forma automatica la bateria cuando baje el nivel de carga de 6.5v.Cuando esté cargada totalmente se desconecte de forma automatica.

como podria hacer el circuito?

Seria como el sistema de carga de una luz de emergencia.
Muchas gracias un saludo de antemano.


----------



## unmonje (Feb 14, 2013)

germanmunozs dijo:


> hola,una pregunta.yo es que resulta que tengo que hacer un circuito de carga automatica para una bateria Ni-Mh 8.4v 1100mA.
> ahora viene el problema. es que tengo que hacer el circuito para que este siempre enchufado y cargue de forma automatica la bateria cuando baje el nivel de carga de 6.5v.Cuando esté cargada totalmente se desconecte de forma automatica.
> 
> como podria hacer el circuito?
> ...


El que ves mas arriba te puede servir , solo hay que modificar el valor de algunos componenetes, o mas bien el punto de trabajo del preset resistivo y el trafo de 9 mas 9 volts


----------



## boltcrank (Abr 13, 2013)

Una pegunta el amperimetro se podría cambiar por un voltimetro? y que este disminuya a 0 cuando la carga este completa? el fusible es de cuantos Amp? 1?


----------



## opamp (Abr 13, 2013)

Anulas el amperímetro y colocas el voltímetro en la resistencia de 1 Ohm, si el amperaje es 1Amperio te indicara 1V por la famosa ley de Ohm.
Yo le pondría un fuse de 8 a 10A.


----------



## Asu (Feb 8, 2017)

Hola compañeros, tenia un transformador de de microondas y me decidí a montar este cargador de batería para una de 7A que tengo y le doy algo de utilidad, creo que es el mismo que colgó Dosmetros a diferencia de valor y algún componente, como me había leído todo el hilo y al final funcionaba lo monte directamente en una placa ya taladrada ya que hacerlas me me da bastante mal. Llevo dos días y no soy capaz de ver el error, mi problema es, que cargar carga bastante bien pero no me llega a cortar la carga ni se enciende el led verde, la he dejado cargar hasta 14.50v y nada, el potenciometro parece que hace su funcion ya que si lo muevo de un lado a otro puede bajar los voltios en el Catodo con respecto al Anodo. Gracias


----------



## unmonje (Feb 8, 2017)

La conexión correcta es la A, es decir , sin unir el cursor a ningun lado.
Prueba poner en corto el tirystor del pote (anodo y cátodo) , para ver si enciende el led y para de cargar.
Si esto sucede me fijaria si el Tyristor funciona afuera.
Si funciona, puede que no tenga la suficiente corriente en el gatillo.
Tambien le pondria una resistencia al gatillo del otro Tirystor para asegurar su salida de servicio 
Prueba tambien agrandar la resistencia del gatillo del TYR 2 al doble o mas
Un problema grave que veo es que TYR1 siempre conduce y nunca llega a tener una tension negativa como para que se apague.
los Tirystores se les debe quitar la tension de alimentación entre ánodo y cátodo para que dejen de conducir ó bien recibir una tensión bastante negativa en su gatillo, cosa que aqui nunca pasa, por eso no corta.
Los Tirystores justamente se usan como enclavamiento.(memorizar un evento)
A TYR2 ponle un diodo en serie para que el gatillo se ponga negativo al dispararse TYR1
Prueba de última, reemplazar TYR1 por un relay o transistor (seguidor por emisor) y seguro te funciona-


----------



## Asu (Feb 8, 2017)

Muchas Gracias por contestar.
He realizado un corto entre Anodo y Catodo del scr2 y no enciende la luz verde, lo que ocurre es que mientras esta el corto se apaga el led rojo y cuando lo quito sigue cargando.
He buscado por la web como medir tiristores con el multimetro, en la posición de medir diodo pongo la punta positiva en gate y anodo, punta negativa en catodo y me da una resistencia de 122 ohmios, kito la punta positiva y la pongo en el anodo y no marca nada, según leo en internet al quitar la punta positiva de gate y anodo y ponerla solo en ánodo debería de seguir dando el mismo valor, lo he probado en un tiristor que tenia sin estrenar. He desoldato scr2 y he puesto el nuevo y hace lo mismo que he descrito antes y he comprobado a medirlo fuera de la placa y exactamente igual, pero no existe corto entre anodo y catodo.


saludos

P.D. En posición de medir diodo entre catodo y gate hay una resistencia de 220 ohmios sea cual sea la posición de las puntas.


----------



## Asu (Feb 8, 2017)

Acabo de hacer la prueba que indica en esta pagina y cuando doy al pulsador se enciende la luz, lo que quiere decir que el tiristor scr2 que desolde esta en perfecto estado.

http://blog.amytronics.com/2014/11/como-comprobar-un-tiristor-para-saber.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2017)

Por que no lees el hilo que se fueron modificando valores para finalmente hacerlo funcionar correctamente !


----------



## Asu (Feb 8, 2017)

Lo he leído varias veces dosmetros y el circuito que he montado es el que monto nelobe con la diferencia de que yo no he montado el segundo zener con el led rojo cargando y cambie el potenciometro de 2k2+la resistencia de 1k2 para ajustar con el valor de 750 por uno de 4k7 que habia visto en otro esquema que tu colgastes, me pareció un poco mas enredoso y lo quise hacer mas fácil.
Lo dejare para mañana y lo desmontare todo e ire paso a paso por que ya estoy mareada de mirar a ver donde esta el error y o doy con el.
Muchas Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2017)

Recuerdo que hubo que ajustar el zener 

Ver el archivo adjunto 51334


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

Acabo de simular el que acabas de colgar con los componentes que indicas en la imagen (el único que cambia es el condensador que he puesto uno de 47Uf 16v) en la protoboard y cargar carga pero no corta. si hago corto en el ánodo y catodo de scr2 si se enciende elled verde y deja de cargar pero en cuanto quito el corto sigue cargando, los tiristores son BT152.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

De cuanto pusiste el zener ?


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

De 5.6v 400mw todos los componentes son de valor idéntico a la imagen que tu has colgado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

Probá quitando el electrolítico , por las dudas . . .


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

Qitado el electrolitico y sigue sin cortar


----------



## nelobe (Feb 9, 2017)

una pregunta, ¿el potenciometro está ajustado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

Quitá                                         R7


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quitá                                         R7



Pongo condensador y quito r7 10K y tampoco corta, pruebo sin condensador y r7 y tampoco corta


----------



## nelobe (Feb 9, 2017)

Asu,,, he mirado tu conexion del sr2... y lo estas alimentando mal... estas tomando el positivo en la mitad del led y la resistencia y por eso no te funciona. Alimentalo bien y veras como funciona.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

Ese tiristor no está gatillando  probá intercambiar ánodo con cátodo  (patas 1 y 2)


EDITO : Ups , cierto 


Ver el archivo adjunto 153254


Agrego , SCR2 podría ser muchísimo más pequeño


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

Sí intercambio los cables que van al cátodo y al ánodo del scr1 no carga.

Patilla1 es cátodo salida y patilla2 ánodo entrada





nelobe dijo:


> Asu,,, he mirado tu conexion del sr2... y lo estas alimentando mal... estas tomando el positivo en la mitad del led y la resistencia y por eso no te funciona. Alimentalo bien y veras como funciona.


Perdón no había visto este post, he cambiado los cables de scr2 de ánodo a cátodo y viceversa, ahora se enciende el led verde y deja de cargar pero quedo el potenciómetro a cero y no arranca, lo único que consigo es atenuad el led verde, le pongo una bombilla de 50 para que baje la carga de la batería por debajo de los 13v y tampoco arranca, ahora no se apaga el led verde.


----------



## nelobe (Feb 9, 2017)

Segun la foto,,,, el cable marron que está al lado del led Verde, no lo has cambiado y sigue alimentando mal al Scr2.

Cambia el cable como te indico en color amarillo en la foto.


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

Ahora lo he pillado que cortita, habia cambiado el cable marrón pero en el scr2 del ánodo al cátodo y viceversa, ahora he cambiado el cable marrón en la parte del led, tiene que estar en la conexión con el diodo 4007. He cho el cambio y ahora no carga ¿me imagino que me habré cargado el tiristor? De ser así cual de los dos me he cargado, de todas manera mañana comprare dos por si acaso. Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

No carga y enciende el led verde ?


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

Falsa alarma, se habia quitado el cable negativo del trasformador por eso no cargaba. Puesto todo en orden con r7 y el electrolitico sigue cargando y no corta, si los quito tampoco corta.

subo una imagen para ver com esta ahora.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

Me imagino que ya giraste el preset ¿no?

Cortocircuitando SCR 2 para ?

Me parece que le falta una conexion a SCR2


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

por si sirve de algo,cuando esta cargando a los dos lados del diodo suben los Voltios a diferencia de 1 voltio y pienso por no estarme callada ¿en unos de los dos lados del diodo no deberia de estar los voltios a una medida fija por el potenciometro para poder cortar?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me imagino que ya giraste el preset ¿no?
> 
> Cortocircuitando SCR 2 para ?
> 
> Me parece que le falta una conexion a SCR2



Si hago corto ahora no enciende el led verde


----------



## nelobe (Feb 9, 2017)

Podrias hacer una foto que se vea todo el circuito con buena calidad,,, ya que la foto que as subido no es muy nitida.
- Podrias tambien decir que tension tiene la bateria en vacio sin estar cargando???


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

Pongo dos imágenes a ver si se ve algo. Gracias.


----------



## nelobe (Feb 9, 2017)

Haz una foto sobre cada scr para ver como estan conectados, que con esas imagnes no se ve bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

Si no enciende el led blanco , no hay alimentación !


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no enciende el led blanco , no hay alimentación !



Perdna DOSMETROS, el led si enciende le quite la corriente para hacerle las foto para que no hiciera sombra. le he cambiado la R4 de 1k por una de 470 ohmios y la carga es mas lenta, pero sigue sin cortar.


----------



## nelobe (Feb 9, 2017)

Supongo que donde está el led verde (no se aprecia bien)... estan conectados el diodo + led + resistencia + cable marron en la misma fila de agujeros.

Ahora, ponle una resistencia de 1k y un led entre el anodo y negativo del scr2 para ver que está conduciendo. si el led enciende, entonces gira la rueda del potenciometro a tope en el sentido contrario. y deberia apagarse si la bateria esta cargada.


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

nelobe dijo:


> Supongo que donde está el led verde (no se aprecia bien)... estan conectados el diodo + led + resistencia + cable marron en la misma fila de agujeros.
> 
> Ahora, ponle una resistencia de 1k y un led entre el anodo y negativo del scr2 para ver que está conduciendo. si el led enciende, entonces gira la rueda del potenciometro a tope en el sentido contrario. y deberia apagarse si la bateria esta cargada.



Si, donde esta el positivo del led esta diodo+resistencia 560 oh+cable marrón
puesta la resistencia y led entre anodo y catodo de rsc2 con 14,50v y no corta, lo único que se aprecia es que el led verde (el que acabo de poner) se atenúa y brilla según gire el potenciometro pero nunca se llega  apagar, pongo dos imagenes haber si se aprecia de lado a lado del potenciometro.


----------



## nelobe (Feb 9, 2017)

Mira prueba a puentear pero solo tocando y quitando con un cable tal cual te indico en la foto para ver si se apaga por un momento... parece que no le llega nada al Gate del scr2 y no se cierra.... o que este estropeado.


Mejor puentea las dos patas del SCR2...... Son las dos primeras de Izquierda a derecha conforme salen en las fotos que envias.


pata1 -----  pata 2  empezando por la izquierda. 

EN una foto que enviastes... no era correcto como la puenteabas era al contrario.


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

He puesto el cable entre la resistencia r4 y el zener como me indicas y no pasa nada, aun dejandolo conectado, he probado cambiando el scr1 por el scr2 por si estuviera estropeado y hace lo mismo.

Puenteo pata 1 y dos de scr2 y con el led verde (nuevo) puesto este deja de lucir suelto el corto y vuelve a lucir


----------



## nelobe (Feb 9, 2017)

¿tiene continuidad desde el zener hasta el Gate (pata 3) del scr2... haber si no hace buena conexion.

Prueba en vez de tocar el zener.... tocando desde la resistencia con un cable hasta la pata 3 del scr2.

--------
Edito.... las patas a puentear para que conduzca el scr2, son la 1 y la 2 que te indico en la foto.


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

Si hay continuidad desde el zener a gate, pongo el cable desde la resistencia a gate y no pasa nada (he cambiado el led verde (ultimo) por led amarillo para no liarnos.


----------



## nelobe (Feb 9, 2017)

una cosa... las patas 1 y 2 cuales son para ti?


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2017)

De izquierda a derecha, Patilla1 Catodo, Patilla2 Anodo, patilla3 Gate, ¿es correcto?


----------



## unmonje (Feb 9, 2017)

Asu dijo:


> Muchas Gracias por contestar.
> He realizado un corto entre Anodo y Catodo del scr2 y no enciende la luz verde, lo que ocurre es que mientras esta el corto se apaga el led rojo y cuando lo quito sigue cargando.
> He buscado por la web como medir tiristores con el multimetro, en la posición de medir diodo pongo la punta positiva en gate y anodo, punta negativa en catodo y me da una resistencia de 122 ohmios, kito la punta positiva y la pongo en el anodo y no marca nada, según leo en internet al quitar la punta positiva de gate y anodo y ponerla solo en ánodo debería de seguir dando el mismo valor, lo he probado en un tiristor que tenia sin estrenar. He desoldato scr2 y he puesto el nuevo y hace lo mismo que he descrito antes y he comprobado a medirlo fuera de la placa y exactamente igual, pero no existe corto entre anodo y catodo.
> 
> ...



Creo saber cual es tu problema.
Los tirystores se usan en circuitos de tensión ALTERNA  y tu tienes puesto D1 , convirtiendo todo en continua.
Quita D1 y ponlo  en serie con el led ROJO si quieres.
Cuando dijiste que se apagaba el led ROJO al hacer corto entre cátodo y ánodo, me di cuenta. Es decir se te cae la fuente porque no soporta la carga de R1 y el CORTO que te pedi.
Cuando quites el diodo TRS1 y TRS2 pasarana funcionar en alterna, no asi sus gatillos, que pueden funcionar en contiinua.... prueba eso y vemos.  
Pasa que al trabajar en cotinua tu Tirystor nunca se desconecta amigo 

Tambien podrias agranadar un poco R1 para que no se te caiga la fuente  ¿no?
Pon R1 a 200 ohms o algo asi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

Contínua no es , es alterna pulsante


----------



## Asu (Feb 10, 2017)

unmonje dijo:


> Creo saber cual es tu problema.
> Los tirystores se usan en circuitos de tensión ALTERNA  y tu tienes puesto D1 , convirtiendo todo en continua.
> Quita D1 y ponlo  en serie con el led ROJO si quieres.
> Cuando dijiste que se apagaba el led ROJO al hacer corto entre cátodo y ánodo, me di cuenta. Es decir se te cae la fuente porque no soporta la carga de R1 y el CORTO que te pedi.
> ...



Buenos días, tengo montado el esquema en una protoboard y no lleva D1 ni D2, la alimentación que recibe le llega del puente de diodo que tengo montado a la salida del transformador (¿tiene que ser Alterna?), la mido con el multímetro en la posición de continua, la resistencia R1 es de 1K. Subo foto para que se vea como esta montado ahora mismo. 
Gracias

P.D. R4 es de 470 oh no salio en la imagen, he probado con una de 47 oh y de 1k, mismo resultado.

Despues de darle vueltas, ¿no va a ser el problema que le llega la coriente en Continua? ¿temdria que quitar el puente de diodos?


----------



## nelobe (Feb 10, 2017)

Haber, en mi modesta opinion tengo una duda....???

- Si es por cuestion del tipo de voltaje,,,, ¿por que el "src1  BT152" si que se dispara dejando cargar la bateria?...,

----------------------
Dices que estabas alimentando el circuito con un Transformador..., ¿ese transformador lleva los diodos rectificadores en la salida?,,, puesto que en la protoboard no los he visto...¿podrias hacer una foto de como alimentas el circuito?,,, Un puente rectificador no vale, debe ser un diodo en la salida/s positiva del transformador.


*Yo probaria a alimentar el Gate del SRC2 desde el diodo que alimenta a SCR1 y deberia encender el led verde, tal como te indico en la foto, ya que si el scr1 se dispara,,, el src2 deberia activarse si o si.*

*Tambien veo que tu protoboard en el sitio donde esta el src2 parece que has tenido problemas y se te han  podido dañar las pistas.... intentaria cambiar de ubicacion el src2 a un lugar de la protoboard que este mejor, por si no hiciese buen contacto alguna pata del SCR2.*

--------
Edito...
otra cosa...


Asu dijo:


> De izquierda a derecha, Patilla1 Catodo, Patilla2 Anodo, patilla3 Gate, ¿es correcto?


segun la foto que colgastes, a mi me parece que estabas puenteando la 2 y 3,,, ya que segun de que posicion mires las patas cambia.


----------



## Asu (Feb 10, 2017)

Vamos por parte para ir despejando dudas.
He quitado el puente de diodo y he conectado el transformador directo a la protoboard, le he puesto un diodo en la entrada + de la tensión y sigue igual, carga pero no para.

He quitado el diodo y lo he puesto en paralelo con la resistencia R1 pongo tension y no enciende, quito el diodo (o puente que va al -) y enciende.


----------



## nelobe (Feb 10, 2017)

Asu dijo:


> Vamos por parte para ir despejando dudas.
> He quitado el puente de diodo y he conectado el transformador directo a la protoboard, le he puesto un diodo en la entrada + de la tensión y sigue igual, carga pero no para.


Asi deberia estar bien

Ahora sigue con lo que te he comentado en el post #153 anterior.


----------



## Asu (Feb 10, 2017)

nelobe dijo:


> Asi deberia estar bien
> 
> Ahora sigue con lo que te he comentado en el post #153 anterior.



Si le quito el led no carga, si puenteo gate de src2 a positivo del led+r3 no ocurre nada y tampoco carga.

cuando monto un circuito en la protoboard voy  comprobando que hay continiudad, pero de todas formas te he cambiado de sitio src2


----------



## nelobe (Feb 10, 2017)

necesito saber 2 cosas...

- donde has conectado el catodo del src2 ¿tiene continuidad con el negativo?... es que hay algunas protoboard,,, que en la mitad hay que hacer un puente para que toda la linea tenga continuidad y si por casualidad la tuya está partida... ahí tendrias el problema, ya que el catodo del SR2 lo tenias conectado en el 6 grupo de conexiones y está al otro lado de la mitad y por lo tanto no estaria conectado a negativo.

- No veo de donde has cogido la alimentacion para hacer la prueba del Gate Src2... Podrias hacer una foto encima del Src1 para ver como has conectado el cable respecto al Diodo rectificador.

-----

Edito...
te muestro imagen por descartar... no se si entiendes... lo digo..por que si no tiene continuidad...
el Src2 no conducira a negativo y por eso no iria.


----------



## Asu (Feb 10, 2017)

Hasta aquí podemos llegar me acabo de quedar sin transformador, al cambiarlo de sitio para hacer la ultima foto, se a producido un corto sin querer y ya no da voltios en su salida (por eso no cargaba).
Pediros disculpas por mi torpeza y agradeceros toda vuestra amabilidad, trabajo y esfuerzo.
También agradecer al foro la oportunidad que nos brinda para solucionar nuestros problemas, pero como dice el refrán: No hay foro bueno si no tiene buena gente y ustedes lo son. 

Muchas gracias 

P.D. Si me hago de otro ya os pediré nuevamente ayuda.


----------



## nelobe (Feb 10, 2017)

Ok,,,
siento que se te haya quemado el transformador, ya que hubiese sido interesante ver cual era el problema.

Saludos.

Solo una cosa mas por curiosidad,,, me podrias confirmar si toda la linea donde tenias conectado el negativo tiene continuidad.... Coloca una punta del tester a los extremos y dime si tiene continuidad.


----------



## Asu (Feb 10, 2017)

nelobe dijo:


> Ok,,,
> siento que se te haya quemado el transformador, ya que hubiese sido interesante ver cual era el problema.
> 
> Saludos.
> ...


Como anecdota, decía mi padre que para aprender había que romper las cosas, jejejejeje
Y a tu pregunta de que si toda la fila de + y - tiene continuidad pues re respondo que no y esta board justo por el lado donde tenía montado el diseño solo solo tiene continuidad del 1 al 15 y desde el 16 al 50. Por el otro lado igual,  con lo que quiere decir que igual si has dado con la solución ya que teníamos montado parte del circuito sin la señal negativa.


----------



## nelobe (Feb 10, 2017)

Asu dijo:


> Como anecdota, decía mi padre que para aprender había que romper las cosas, jejejejeje
> Y a tu pregunta de que si toda la fila de + y - tiene continuidad pues re respondo que no y esta board justo por el lado donde tenía montado el diseño solo solo tiene continuidad del 1 al 15 y desde el 16 al 50. Por el otro lado igual,  con lo que quiere decir que igual si has dado con la solución ya que teníamos montado parte del circuito sin la señal negativa.



Gracias, pues as confirmado lo que me temia... que el src2 no tenia conectividad de catodo a masa y por eso no cortaba la carga de la bateria.

Por lo menos deducimos cual era el problema.
Subo imagen del cable que te faltaba para puentear la linea del negativo que debia alimentar al catodo del SRC2.

Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Feb 18, 2017)

nelobe dijo:


> Gracias, pues as confirmado lo que me temia... que el src2 no tenia conectividad de catodo a masa y por eso no cortaba la carga de la bateria.
> 
> Por lo menos deducimos cual era el problema.
> Subo imagen del cable que te faltaba para puentear la linea del negativo que debia alimentar al catodo del SRC2.
> ...



De lo cual podemos tomar un valioso aprendizaje y es el siguiente :

1- NUNCA SUPONGAS NADA. VERIFICALO (hace perder mucho tiempo a uno mismo y especialmente  A LOS DEMAS ) 

2- Nunca uso -protoboard- los falsos contactos, dan mas dolor de cabeza que otra cosa.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Contínua no es , es alterna pulsante



Si,  "200 Centimetros"  me di cuenta cuando ya le habia dado enter al mensaje y no encontraba el capacitor de filtro


----------

